# December Quality Whitetails



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

:rant: :rant: :rant: 

Still no [email protected]#$*&^%#@*! magazine


----------



## Lenaweebowhunter (Sep 15, 2003)

Got mine today November 22nd....we have a PO box and havent been to pick up mail since friday, so it could have been here a few days ealrier.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

farmlegend said:


> :rant: :rant: :rant:
> 
> Still no [email protected]#$*&^%#@*! magazine


So you should get your today FL !

ferg....


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Mail has been delivered today, still no QW. :rant:


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I even got mine all the way up here in the U.P. on the 19th or 20th


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Received my copy sometime last week, guessing 18th.

FL, perhaps your postal carrier is busy collecting observation data for the DNR, or maybe he/she took the issue up to deer camp for further review


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Hey Guys,

This is serious. One of our most esteemed members, Farmlegend, is being "Quality Whitetails" deprived!! 

Maybe his Post Master took his copy to deer camp? Maybe there's a conspiracy? Do we need to form a support group??  

Farmlegend, we feel your pain!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is serious. One of our most esteemed members, Farmlegend, is being "Quality Whitetails" deprived!!
> 
> ...


 
This is no laughing matter! Quality Whitetails deprivation can get serious with symptoms quickly moving from minor irritation to spasmodic tremors that eventually reach chronic proportions, including, but not restricted to foaming at the mouth and severe head twitching.

The recommended procedure for treatment begins with the re-reading of old issues, followed by one on one treatment with a trained psychoanalyst that will eventually lead to group therapy where others with the same affliction learn to calmly vent their frustrations. Eventually patients who make significant progress (rare) are released to a 1/2 Way Deer Shack overlooking a numero uno food plot in A number one whitetail habitat.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Wow, it's getting late!


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

I got mine yesterday 11/23/04 (or maybe the wife jsut let me see it yesterday, she usually only hides the Cabela's :lol: )


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ansel said:


> I got mine yesterday 11/23/04 (or maybe the wife jsut let me see it yesterday, she usually only hides the Cabela's :lol: )


Me too :16suspect


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

there's no other QDMA members living in Novi. They never get their QW, because the post office (48375) sux!
My wife just learned from a neighbor that the local P.O. has a HUGE backlog of undelivered bulk mail items.

This explains why I always receive my Cabela's "bonus" day (or whatever they're called) cards the week after the event was held.

No QW again today. But I'm not taking this laying down - I'm moving next month! Here's hoping that Northville has a more efficient post office.

Further confirmation of my unyielding opinion that the U.S. Post Office ought to be completely abolished and replaced by private entities.


----------



## gutpile geek (Oct 16, 2004)

I recieved my magazine about on the 14th of November.​


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

December QW delivered today, Monday, November 29. 

Also received my January D&DH today.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Got my January D & DH last week. I read it at breakfast yesterday.

Glad you finally got your QW farmlegend. Maybe you will be moved by the time the March issue comes out.


----------



## BSK (Apr 10, 2004)

[email protected] wrote:
*Back to the Dec. issue, I especially enjoyed the Woods & Kinkle article on top QDM excuses. It is the absolute truth, in all ways.*

Glad you liked the article!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Bob,
I got mine last month!:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Big T


----------

